# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كرسي الاعتراف >  " رند ينال " ضيفة كرسي الاعتراف

## صديقه بنت الشديفات

لـ ازهارها رحيق خاص ..

طموحه .. لا تعرف المستحيل .. 

انسانه تمتلكـ احساس رائع .. وقلم ينثر حبره في صفحات الحب ..


مشرفتنا ~ *رند ينال* ..

اهلا بكـ على كرسي الاعتراف

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أشكركِ صديقة على المجهود المميز و الإختيار الرائع 

" رند " 
أهلاً وسهلاً فيكِ على كرسي الإعتراف 
بنتمنى تستمتعي معنا ونتعرف عليكِ أكتر من خلال هالمشاركة 
في حال موافقتك على المشاركة أكيد لي عودة لطرح أسئلتي*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*أهلا وسهلا بـ رند ينال وان شاء الله تنبسطِ*

----------


## rand yanal

يا أهلا وسهلا بخواتي وصديقاتي وحبيباتي , , بطوق ودموع وطبعا أختي صديقة مشكورة على الدعوة  :Smile:  :Smile: 

بتمنى إنه كمان إنتوا تنبسطوا معي ,, وبشرفني إني أكون قريبة وأخت لكل وحدة فيكم  :Smile:  :Smile: 

أهلا فيكم منورين المنتدى  :Smile:  :Smile: 

بإنتظار أسئلتكم .. ... ...

----------


## دموع الغصون

*أهلاً وسهلاُ فيكِ " رند " 
طبعاً بعد البطاقة التعريفية كما تشائين رح أطرح اسئلتي 


بسم الله 
السؤال الأول : ما هي حكمتكِ في الحياة ؟ 
السؤال الثاني : ماذا يعني لكِ " رند ينال " وماهو سر اختيارك له ؟ 
السؤال الثالث : أعطي الألقاب والصفات التالية للأعضاء 
القلم المميز : 
شاعر المنتدى : 
مثقف : 
طموح :
مبدع :
خلاق:
نشيط : 
فراشة المنتدى : 
دينمو المنتدى : 

أكيد لي عودة 

*

----------


## rand yanal

> *أهلاً وسهلاُ فيكِ " رند " 
> طبعاً بعد البطاقة التعريفية كما تشائين رح أطرح اسئلتي 
> 
> *أنا طالبة جامعية بمستوى السنة الثالثة في تخصص علم الحاسوب في "كلية الحصن الجامعية " 
> 
> إسمي الأصلي " حــــلا "  .. سكان مدينة الحصن في إربد .. 
> *
> بسم الله 
> السؤال الأول : ما هي حكمتكِ في الحياة ؟ 
> ...


*بإنتظار أسئلتكم الباقية*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مساااااااااااا الفل للكل 
اجمل اشي شفته لما دخلت اليوم انو "رند" على كرسي الاعتراف 

كيفك رند شو اخباراتك؟ طبعاً شو ما احكي عن رند بضل مقصر ، كان هون ولا ع صفحة المنتدى على فيسبوك رند بيبقى حضورها هو الاقوى والمميز ، شكراً كتير الك رند على كل شي 

رند سؤالي الأول .. احكيلي شوي عن رند ومها .. شو بتعنيلك مها؟ وشو بتعني رند لمها؟

طبعا ما فيي الا واتقدم بجزيل الشكر لمها اللي كانت سبب قوي لتعريفنا فيكِ  بس ما يكبر راسك يا مها  

الي رجعة رند 
*

----------


## rand yanal

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة هدوء عاصف
					

مساااااااااااا الفل للكل 
اجمل اشي شفته لما دخلت اليوم انو "رند" على كرسي الاعتراف 

كيفك رند شو اخباراتك؟ طبعاً شو ما احكي عن رند بضل مقصر ، كان هون ولا ع صفحة المنتدى على فيسبوك رند بيبقى حضورها هو الاقوى والمميز ، شكراً كتير الك رند على كل شي 

رند سؤالي الأول .. احكيلي شوي عن رند ومها .. شو بتعنيلك مها؟ وشو بتعني رند لمها؟

طبعا ما فيي الا واتقدم بجزيل الشكر لمها اللي كانت سبب قوي لتعريفنا فيكِ  بس ما يكبر راسك يا مها  

الي رجعة رند 



هههههههههههههههههههههههه.. يا أهلا وسهلا بعريسنا منورنا والله 

يا سيدي انت سألتني سؤال لو بضل للصبح أكتب وأشرح ما رح أقدر أطلع إللي جواتي .. 

طبعا أنا ومها مواليد نفس الشهر مها ب 11/5 وأنا بــ 9/5  نفس العقل .. مها كانت أعز من أختي من لما تعرفت عليها تركت الكل بالجامعة وإستغليت كل لحظة معها قبل ما تسافر 
وطبعا لأني هاليومين مشغولة بالإمتحانات اليوم على الفيس بوك لاني طولت وإلي زمان ما سلمت عليها ببتوعد إنها بالأكم يوم هدول رح تيجي على الأردن وبس تيجي بدها تمزعلي شعراتي 

طبعا كانت أحلى أيام أيام الفصل الثاني من السنه الثانية يعني قبل ما تسافر مها ب 4 أو 5 أشهر بهاد الفصل آجى علينا فيه فصلين الشتاء والصيف كنا نمشي بالشتا ومرة نمشي بالصيف بس كنت أغلبها بالصيف دايما أحكيلها مها حبيبتي إنتي بيضا كتير الشمس ما بتحرقك بتحرقني أنا هههههههههههههههههه( بس أنا مش سمرا هاااااا أنا  بيضا بس بالنسبة لمها سمرا ههههههههه ,, والله بنحرق بسرعة ),, كنت أقعدها بالشمس وأنا أعطي الشمس ظهري .. 

كانت الخسارة الأكبر بالنسبة إلي إنه كان عرسها بفلسطين مو بالأردن  كان نفسي أحضر عرسها الضرسانه ..

مها أعز من خواتي وهي أعرف كنت كل ما يصير معي إشي دغري على مهاااااااااا ,, 

مها حبيبتي ديري بالك على حالك وعلى جوزك وعلى البيبي خلص عاد أنا بدي أصير خالة .. 

وإنت هدوء كمان شد حالك أنا بدي أصير عمة 

بعدين معكوا إنتوا الجوز خلصوني بدي أحفاد خخخخخخخخخخخخخ 

والله إني بحب المنتدى وبحب كل إللي فيه ,, الكل هون أخواني سواء شباب أو صبايا 
*

----------


## shams spring

*رنــــــــــد اهلا وسهلا فيكي يا عمري ^_^
مش عارفة شو بدي اسألك يا جارتي ..... 
مممممم
رح خلي اسالتي لطيفة وخفيفة ^_^

احلى سنة بحياتك؟

اكتر اكلة بتحبيها؟

شو هي الدولة  الي نفسك تزوريها؟؟

هل تشعرين هذه الايام بالسلام وراحة البال؟؟

لي عودة اكيــد ^_^*

----------


## rand yanal

> *رنــــــــــد اهلا وسهلا فيكي يا عمري ^_^
> مش عارفة شو بدي اسألك يا جارتي ..... 
> مممممم
> رح خلي اسالتي لطيفة وخفيفة ^_^
> 
> احلى سنة بحياتك؟
> 
> **السنة الأول بالجامعة كانت بتعقد* *
> 
> ...


*حبيبتي شمس حقك علي كل ما أحكيلك رح أزورك بتطلعلي شغلة بس رح أفضي حالي وأزورك إنشاء الله على الأكيد 

سلمي على الكل عندك*

----------


## shams spring

> *حبيبتي شمس حقك علي كل ما أحكيلك رح أزورك بتطلعلي شغلة بس رح أفضي حالي وأزورك إنشاء الله على الأكيد 
> 
> سلمي على الكل عندك*


*
الله يسلمك يا رب
هاد اخر عذر الك  ديري بالك هه *  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14): *
اذا كانت مها بدبي فانا بالحصن ( بشد شعرك عنها وعني خخخخخ)*  :SnipeR (19):  :SnipeR (19): *
بإنتظارك يا قمر ^_^*  :SnipeR (29):

----------


## rand yanal

> *
> الله يسلمك يا رب
> هاد اخر عذر الك  ديري بالك هه * *
> اذا كانت مها بدبي فانا بالحصن ( بشد شعرك عنها وعني خخخخخ)* *
> بإنتظارك يا قمر ^_^*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههه.. خلص ماشي ( والله عارفه غير توكليني  :Frown:  )

----------


## shams spring

:Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15):  :Eh S(15): 
*
طيب حلا احكيلي لشوف شو بتعملي بايام العطلة من لما تصحي من النوم لحتى ترجعي تنامي ؟؟
يعني بشكل متخصر برنامج حياتك في العطلة ؟؟*  :SnipeR (39): *

بلكي لقيتلي شي وقت فراغ بهالبرنامج وخطفتك لعندي خخخ

اكيد لي عودة بدي هلكك بالاسئلة ....*  :Icon29:  :SnipeR (39):

----------


## rand yanal

> *
> طيب حلا احكيلي لشوف شو بتعملي بايام العطلة من لما تصحي من النوم لحتى ترجعي تنامي ؟؟
> يعني بشكل متخصر برنامج حياتك في العطلة ؟؟* *
> 
> بلكي لقيتلي شي وقت فراغ بهالبرنامج وخطفتك لعندي خخخ
> 
> اكيد لي عودة بدي هلكك بالاسئلة ....*



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.. يا ستي انا بصحى بكير متعودة بسبب الدوام ,, بنعزل البيت .. بنعمل فطور .. بعدين بحكي مع أهلي كل الأسبوع بسبب الروتين والإمتحانات الواحد ما عنده مجال يحكي معهم كلمتين .. بعدين بنفكر بالغدا .. وبدرس.. بعدين بفتح المنتدى والفيس بوك .. بحكي مع صاحباتي ,, وبشتغل شغلي على الكمبيوتر .. بطفي الجهاز وبنام  :Frown: 

روتين .. هيك العطلة .. (والله امبارح ما عملت شي كنا معزومين على الغدا عند دار جدي ) وطاااااار النهار ..  :Frown:

----------


## shams spring

> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه.. يا ستي انا بصحى بكير متعودة بسبب الدوام ,, بنعزل البيت .. بنعمل فطور .. بعدين بحكي مع أهلي كل الأسبوع بسبب الروتين والإمتحانات الواحد ما عنده مجال يحكي معهم كلمتين .. بعدين بنفكر بالغدا .. وبدرس.. بعدين بفتح المنتدى والفيس بوك .. بحكي مع صاحباتي ,, وبشتغل شغلي على الكمبيوتر .. بطفي الجهاز وبنام 
> 
> روتين .. هيك العطلة .. (والله امبارح ما عملت شي كنا معزومين على الغدا عند دار جدي ) وطاااااار النهار ..


*هههههههههههه ليش اصلا في نهار
مشان هيك رح اخطفك شي يوم بعد المغرب 
وما رح اقبل اعذار  
يلا يا ستي يعطيكي الف عافية يا رب 
ولي عودة ان شاء الله ^_^*

----------


## rand yanal

> *هههههههههههه ليش اصلا في نهار
> مشان هيك رح اخطفك شي يوم بعد المغرب 
> وما رح اقبل اعذار  
> يلا يا ستي يعطيكي الف عافية يا رب 
> ولي عودة ان شاء الله ^_^*



الله يعافيكي حبيبتي شمس  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مسا الورد [رند]

كلمتين لـ كُل عضو ~

حسان القضاة
أميرة قوس النصر
هدوء عاصف
دموع الغصون
الوسادة
طوق الياسمين
سيكربت
معاذ ملحم
صديقة بنت الشديفات
قلعتي أبدية
غسان*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*هلا فيك رنوده .. 

اسمكـ حلو .. وان شاء الله تكون ايامك مثل اسمكـ

كيفكـ .؟؟ اخبارك.؟؟ وصحتك.؟؟ 

اول شي بدي اسألك بتحبي تخصصك .؟؟
وهل انتي مقتنعه فيه ولا لا .؟؟

.. ثانيا 
المنتدى الثقافي شو بعنيلك .؟؟

...

تسلي فيهم وراجعلك اعتبريهم مقبلات 

*

----------


## rand yanal

> *
> 
> كلمتين لـ كُل عضو ~
> 
> حسان القضاة   * * ما عرفتك كتير بس حكتلي عنك مها .. شكرا إلك مديرنا إللي سمحتلنا من خلال الموقع نتعرف فيه على كل عضو هون* *
> 
> أميرة قوس النصر * *حبيبتي مها إشتقتلك الله يتمملك على خير** 
> 
> هدوء عاصف  * *سامحني ما حضرت عرسك بس رح أشوفك إنت ودنيا ,, بعتبرك أخ عزيز والله* *
> ...


*بتمنى إذا غلطت بحق واحد فيكم يسامحني*

----------


## rand yanal

> * 
> 
> اسمكـ حلو .. وان شاء الله تكون ايامك مثل اسمكـ
> 
> **تسلمي حبيبتي وأيامك كمان إنشاء الله بتكون حلوة 
> **
> 
> كيفكـ .؟؟ اخبارك.؟؟ وصحتك.؟؟ 
> 
> ...


بإنتظار باقي أسئلتك  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Sc®ipt

*مسا الخير حلا كيفك ؟؟

اول شي الحق عليكي انتي بطلتي تبيني عشان هيك صار الإتصال شبه معدوم 

طبعا انا ما رح اكثر اسئلة و سؤالي هو واحد ...

خابرك بلشتي تتعلمي php و اخدتي الكتاب مني
خبرينا وين وصلتي و كيف صار مستواكي فيها و اشتغلتي اشي فيها ولا لسه ؟؟*

----------


## rand yanal

> *مسا الخير حلا كيفك ؟؟
> 
> اول شي الحق عليكي انتي بطلتي تبيني عشان هيك صار الإتصال شبه معدوم 
> 
> طبعا انا ما رح اكثر اسئلة و سؤالي هو واحد ...
> 
> خابرك بلشتي تتعلمي php و اخدتي الكتاب مني
> خبرينا وين وصلتي و كيف صار مستواكي فيها و اشتغلتي اشي فيها ولا لسه ؟؟*


هلا زيد الحمد لله انا تمام  :Smile:  

إنت كيفك ؟؟؟

الحمد لله تمام والله بدرس فيها بس فكرة أشد حالي شوي مشان بلكي امتحنت قريبا  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*احم احم  شو حلوة علاقتكم يا رند ومها الله لا يحرمكم من بعض ..
الله يبارك فيكِ رند .. انا ودنيا تمام التمام الحمدلله ودنيا بتسلم عليكِ كتير .. وما دامكم انتي ودنيا جارات ابقي ميلي ، بنتشرف والله .. 

سؤال رند :: هلأ شو الحب بنظرك؟ ولأي مرتبة من الحب وصلتي؟ وهل هالمنطق الرائع الي عندك صار بسبب الحب ولا العكس؟ يعني بقولوا الحب بخلي الانسان يبدع بمواهبه ، شو رأيك؟ 
*

----------


## rand yanal

> *احم احم  شو حلوة علاقتكم يا رند ومها الله لا يحرمكم من بعض ..
> الله يبارك فيكِ رند .. انا ودنيا تمام التمام الحمدلله ودنيا بتسلم عليكِ كتير .. وما دامكم انتي ودنيا جارات ابقي ميلي ، بنتشرف والله .. 
> 
> سؤال رند :: هلأ شو الحب بنظرك؟ ولأي مرتبة من الحب وصلتي؟ وهل هالمنطق الرائع الي عندك صار بسبب الحب ولا العكس؟ يعني بقولوا الحب بخلي الانسان يبدع بمواهبه ، شو رأيك؟ 
> *


يا أهلا بهدوء .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ,, مهاااااااا أعز من أخت بطلعلها  :Smile: 

الحب من وجهة نظري ,, إنه الإنسان سواء شب أو بنت بقدر يحكي للطرف الثاني "بحبك" بس بالفعل ما بكون بحبه لانه بحبه بكون هو فقط بطور الإعجاب .. (ما بدي أشرح كتير الموضوع كبير ومعقد وبختلف مفهومة من شخص لآخر )

بس الإنسان ما بكون بحب أو لما بحكي للطرف الآخر "بحبك" بتكون هاي الكلمة بتمثل المعنى الحقيقي إلها إلا لما يكون الشخص قادر على تقديم التضحية للشخص إللي بحبه لما بحتاجه  :Smile: 

هدوء بتسألني لأي درجة وصلت .. أنا حبي للشخص إللي انا بحبه رح يضل ضمن المعقول لحتى إنشاء الله ربنا يكتبلي بهاد الشخص نصيب ويكون من نصيبي .. إحكوا آميــــــــــــــــــن  :Smile:  :Smile: 

بالنسبة للكتابات إللي بكتبها مش الحب السبب الرئيسي ,, بس فيك تحكي إنه تغيرت الخواطر إللي بكتبها من الخواطر الحزينه إلى خواطر مفعمة بالحب فقط  :Smile:  :Smile: 

وإنشاء الله ربنا بهدي بال الجميع وكل واحد بتمنى إنسان يحصل عليه ويكون مبسوط معه  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

> يا أهلا بهدوء .. هههههههههههههههههههههههههه ,, مهاااااااا أعز من أخت بطلعلها 
> 
> الحب من وجهة نظري ,, إنه الإنسان سواء شب أو بنت بقدر يحكي للطرف الثاني "بحبك" بس بالفعل ما بكون بحبه لانه بحبه بكون هو فقط بطور الإعجاب .. (ما بدي أشرح كتير الموضوع كبير ومعقد وبختلف مفهومة من شخص لآخر )
> 
> بس الإنسان ما بكون بحب أو لما بحكي للطرف الآخر "بحبك" بتكون هاي الكلمة بتمثل المعنى الحقيقي إلها إلا لما يكون الشخص قادر على تقديم التضحية للشخص إللي بحبه لما بحتاجه 
> 
> هدوء بتسألني لأي درجة وصلت .. أنا حبي للشخص إللي انا بحبه رح يضل ضمن المعقول لحتى إنشاء الله ربنا يكتبلي بهاد الشخص نصيب ويكون من نصيبي .. إحكوا آميــــــــــــــــــن 
> 
> بالنسبة للكتابات إللي بكتبها مش الحب السبب الرئيسي ,, بس فيك تحكي إنه تغيرت الخواطر إللي بكتبها من الخواطر الحزينه إلى خواطر مفعمة بالحب فقط 
> ...





*اي روحي .. روحي يا رند إلهي يطعمك ولا يحرمك .. آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين

بحترم طريقتك في التعبير .. وبتعجبني .. نيالك 

يسعد مساكِ ومسا الحاضرين*

----------


## rand yanal

> *اي روحي .. روحي يا رند إلهي يطعمك ولا يحرمك .. آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآميييييييييييييييي  ييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييين
> 
> بحترم طريقتك في التعبير .. وبتعجبني .. نيالك 
> 
> يسعد مساكِ ومسا الحاضرين*



تسلم يا هدوء كل زووووووووووق .. أحرجتني  :Icon16:

----------


## دموع الغصون

مساء الخيرات " رند " كيفك شو أخبارك 
مرتاحه على الكرسي ، وعاجبك التفاعل أو لسا بدك تفاعل كل الأعضاء ؟

رح بلش بالأسئلة على طول 
1- من فترة أخذتي إشراف القسم الثقافي ، شو أضافت " رند " للقسم الثقافي كـ مشرفة ؟ 
2- شو رؤيتك المستقبلية للقسم " الثقافي " و شو مخبيتلنا أفكار جديدة للتفعيل القسم بشكل أكبر ؟ 
3- شو أضاف الحصن لشخصيتك ؟ 
4- أقرب 5 أعضاء لفكرك و شخصيتك من حيث المواضيع و المشاركات بغض النظر عن العلاقات الشخصية 

مارح زيدها عليكِ بكفي مبدئياً

----------


## rand yanal

> مساء الخيرات " رند " كيفك شو أخبارك 
> مرتاحه على الكرسي ، وعاجبك التفاعل أو لسا بدك تفاعل كل الأعضاء ؟
> 
> أهلا بدموع ,, انا تمام إنتي كيفك ؟؟ 
> 
> ممممممم.. حلوه الفكرة استمتعت فيها  
> 
> رح بلش بالأسئلة على طول 
> 1- من فترة أخذتي إشراف القسم الثقافي ، شو أضافت " رند " للقسم الثقافي كـ مشرفة ؟
> ...




بإنتظار باقي أسئلك دموع  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*ليش تاركينها هووون .. 

اول شي كيفك خيتو ..؟؟ ايش اخبارك .؟؟

* شو بتعنيلك هالكلمات :
- والدكـ
-دراستكـ
-الاردن
-الحصن


*انسان..

بتحبيه..
تحترميه..
تتمني تسمعي صوته..
تخافي منه..


فسريلي هالعبارات من منظورك الخاص..

الامل جسر الحياه..
للحب ممرات سريه..


راجعلكـ بس الله اعلم متى احتمال بكره..
*

----------


## rand yanal

> *ليش تاركينها هووون .. 
> 
> **هههههههههههههههههههههه**
> 
> اول شي كيفك خيتو ..؟؟ ايش اخبارك .؟؟
> 
> **تمام الحمد لله ,, إمتحانات والله إنهلكت ولسى السكند على الطريق 
> **
> * شو بتعنيلك هالكلمات :
> ...



بإنتظار باقي أسئتلك حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*بشكرك حبيبتي رنوده الحلوه ..

راجعلك .!!!*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*يا جماعه شو فيكو ما تسألوها .. 


ماذا تعلمت من الحياه .؟؟

اكثر تجربه آلمتكـ.؟؟

مكان نفسك تعيشي فيه .؟؟

بشو تذكركك هالاشياءات ..

**->
#include

TCP\IP
**

* لكل منا شي مفضل فـ من هو ..

**مطربك** المفضل..
**برنامجك** المفضل..
**مادتك** المفضله..
**مدرسك** او* *مدرستك** المفضله ..


للموت علامات .. فما فهي علامه..

موت الامل عندك

موت الالم ..


متى تاريخ ميلادك .؟؟

ما هو لباسك الرسمي .؟؟

احكي لي عن تفاصيل يومك الدراسي .؟؟


.. بتأسف منك رند !!* :SnipeR (87):

----------


## rand yanal

> *يا جماعه شو فيكو ما تسألوها .. 
> 
> 
> **هههههههههههههههههههههه.. عادي الكل عنده مشاغل أي أنا مش عارفه أحك راسي من كتر ما أنا مشغولة * *
> 
> ماذا تعلمت من الحياه .؟؟
> 
> **الصبر ,, مفتاح لكل إشي .. وإنه العصبية ما بتنفع بكل الأحوال .. 
> **
> ...


ممممممممممممممم.. على شو بتتأسفي أنا مستمتعة معك  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*اسفة رند والله أمتحانات ومش عارفة أحك راسي
حمة تؤمنين بها؟؟
قضية بتحبي ادافعي عنها؟؟
ماذا يعني لك الطفل وهل تتمنين الأمومة؟؟*

----------


## rand yanal

> *اسفة رند والله أمتحانات ومش عارفة أحك راسي
> 
> **أهلا طوق والله الحال من بعضة انا اليومين هدول بلشت إمتحانات 
> **
> حمة تؤمنين بها؟؟ * *الحب* *
> قضية بتحبي ادافعي عنها؟؟* *الأنوثة* *
> ماذا يعني لك الطفل وهل تتمنين الأمومة؟؟    * *الطفل أحلى إشي بالدنيا (أنا بحب الأطفال من لما يولد لحتى بصير بصف أول بحس هاي الفترة الأنقى بحياة الطفل والأم بتوخذ تجربة بهاي المرحلة أكتر من أي وقت لاحق بحياة الطفل ) طبعا أي أنثى بتتمنى أنها تصير أم ,, وباقرب فرصة بتصحلها ,,هاد شي مفروغ منه*



يسلموا على الأسئلة الخفيفه اللطيفه  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

مرحباااااااااااااااااا 

رند ينال منورة الكرسي  :Smile: 
بتمنى تكون اسئلتي خفيفة ..

1_ لو خُيرتي بين منتدى الحصن ومنتديات اخرى شو بتختاري وبدون تحيّز ؟

2_ ما هي طبيعة المأكولات التي تفضلين ( الخفيفة أم الدسمة ؛ نباتية أم حيوانية...)؟؟

3_هل تشعرين انه يوجد عندك تأزمات نفسية في بعض اوقات السنة دون الأخرى (كـ إكتئاب الخريف مثلاً)؟؟

4_ لو خيرتي بتغيير قانون بالبلد شو بتغيري ؟؟

هذا كل ما بجعبتي حالياً .. راجعة بعد حين ان شاء الله  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*شو رأيك بـ هـ المقولة [لآ تكابر، فـ نهآية الدنيا مقابر] ؟؟*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

*ما رأيك ببيت الشعر :**
اصبر على كيد الحسود فإن صبرك قاتله ... فالنار تأكل بعضها إن لم تجد ما تأكله
**وهل انتي صبورة ؟؟

هاد سؤال ع الخفيف ..انا راجعة مرة تانية أكيد*

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*مرحبا رند "صباح الفل" لإلك  راجعلك الليلة اكيد ، الله يعطيكِ الف عافية ويوفقك بإمتحاناتك 
*

----------


## shams spring

*مرحبا رنود شو خبريني كيف القعدة مرتاحه صح؟؟
ريحناكي هالفترة بس لانه معجوقة بالمشروع والامتحانات بس ان شاء الله النا رجعة لنخلص 
حليكي مرتاحه :P*

----------


## rand yanal

> 1_ لو خُيرتي بين منتدى الحصن ومنتديات اخرى شو بتختاري وبدون تحيّز ؟
> 
> والله بدون تحيز منتديات الحصن ,, ما بخبي عليكم كتير شاركت بمنتديات ,, ما تجاوزت عدد مشاركاتي فيها أكتر من 10 مشاركات خخخخ 
> 
> 2_ ما هي طبيعة المأكولات التي تفضلين ( الخفيفة أم الدسمة ؛ نباتية أم حيوانية...)؟؟
> 
> الخفيفة .. وأصلا أنا أكلي خفيف 
> 
> 3_هل تشعرين انه يوجد عندك تأزمات نفسية في بعض اوقات السنة دون الأخرى (كـ إكتئاب الخريف مثلاً)؟؟
> ...


*نورتي العقيق ,, أهلا فيكي عزيزتي ^_^*

----------


## rand yanal

> *شو رأيك بـ هـ المقولة [لآ تكابر، فـ نهآية الدنيا مقابر] ؟؟*


*حاليا هاي الكلمة على الوجع .. ما بعرف حاسة هاد الوقت من السنة بخوووووف ,, صرت أسمع بحالات وفاة فجأة وكتيره هالايام الله يعافينا يارب 

وأكيد الواحد بكل خطوة لازم يحسب حساب الآخرة ,, وحساب رب العالمين*

----------


## rand yanal

> *ما رأيك ببيت الشعر :**
> اصبر على كيد الحسود فإن صبرك قاتله ... فالنار تأكل بعضها إن لم تجد ما تأكله
> **وهل انتي صبورة ؟؟
> 
> **هههههه.. والله يا العقيق إنتي دخلتي بموضوع لو بضل للصبح ما بطلع منه .. 
> 
> بس أكيد الحسد موجود ولا بد كل واحد منا بحس فيه ولو بموقف صغير .. أنا زمان كنت عصبية كتير لكن أكتشفت إنه الصبر مفتاح لكل شي 
> 
> حاليا فيكي تحكي عني صبورة لأبعد حد الدنيا بتعلم  
> ...


يمكن ما جااااااااوبت منيح ما عرفت أوصل الفكرة إللي براسي  :Frown:

----------


## rand yanal

> *مرحبا رند "صباح الفل" لإلك  راجعلك الليلة اكيد ، الله يعطيكِ الف عافية ويوفقك بإمتحاناتك 
> *


تسلم يا هدووووووء كلك زووووووق .. أنا بانتظار أسئلتك  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

> *مرحبا رنود شو خبريني كيف القعدة مرتاحه صح؟؟
> ريحناكي هالفترة بس لانه معجوقة بالمشروع والامتحانات بس ان شاء الله النا رجعة لنخلص 
> حليكي مرتاحه :P*


حبيبتي شمس ,, الله يوفقك يارب وتكون مناقشتك من أحلى المناقشات يارب  :Smile: 

بإنتظارك حبيبتي  :Smile:

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

> يمكن ما جااااااااوبت منيح ما عرفت أوصل الفكرة إللي براسي



بالعكس جوابك كتير بجنن . تسلميلي  :Smile: 
لي رجعة بإذن الله ..

----------


## قلعتي أبدية

*احساسكِ رند مع اقتراب نهاية أنفاس العام 2011...
وماذا تتمنين أن يكون في عام 2012...
*

----------


## العقيق الاحمر

رجعت يا حلوة  :Smile: 

صفة بتتمني تكون فيكِ ؟؟

مين أقربلك .. والدك أم والدنك؟؟

اكثر لون يشعرك بالسعادة؟؟

بتمتلكِ موهبة مميزة غير الكتابة؟؟

إلك مراق بالمطبخ؟؟

بتمنى تكون هالاسئلة خفيفة  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

> *احساسكِ رند مع اقتراب نهاية أنفاس العام 2011...
> 
> **بصراحة من شهر 9 ما شفت يوم حلو بدي تخلص على السريع لانه خلص بكفي * *
> 
> وماذا تتمنين أن يكون في عام 2012...
> **إنشالله كل الأمور بتتحسن سواء دراستي والوضع المادي والنفسي ,, إنشالله إنها بتكون أحلى وبققدر أحقق كل شي بدي إياه 
> 
> *


قلعتي أبدية انبسطت بوجودك هوووووووووووون شكرا إلك نورت  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

> رجعت يا حلوة 
> 
> صفة بتتمني تكون فيكِ ؟؟
> ما أكون مزاجية 
> 
> مين أقربلك .. والدك أم والدنك؟؟
> والدتي 
> 
> اكثر لون يشعرك بالسعادة؟؟
> ...


هلا فيكي العقيق ,,وشكرا على الأسئلة الخفيفة  :Smile:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*عزيزتي "رند" او "حلا" او كما تحبين .. كيف انتِ؟ اسعد الله مسائكِ بكل الحب والسعادة ..

- كم من المرات التي جرت فيها الرياح عكس آمالكِ وطموحاتكِ ،؛ وهل توقف طموحكِ أمام أول عاصفة عاتيه من المصاعب..؟
- حدثينا عن آمالكِ و أحلامكِ ..
- اين تكمن قوه "رند ينال" .. واين يكمُن ضعفها !
- اينْ وَصْلتْ بكِ أحلامكِ ،،وهل حققتِ جزء منها ام انها مجْرد أحْلام اليقظه؟؟
**- كيف تستثمرين وقت فراغك ؟
** - هل سبق أن أحسنتِ إلى أحد وأساء إليكِ ؟
 - من هم اكثر الأعضاء في المنتدى قربــــاً الى عقلكِ .. والى قلبك؟
- ما هو طموحك في المنتدى؟ هل ترغبين متابعة صعود السلّم فيه؟ بمعنى انكِ تتمنين ان تصبحي إدارية فيه؟ ولو اصبحتِ ادارية وبيدك جميع الصلاحيات الممنوحة للإداريين فهل لديكِ افكار تودّين طرحها ونتفيذها في المنتدى؟


الى هنا هذه الاسئلة .. ولي عودة 

*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*"من الحكمه أن لا تثق في اشخاص خدعوك حتي لو لمره واحده"

ما مدى ثقتك في هذه العباره.؟؟*

----------


## rand yanal

> *عزيزتي "رند" او "حلا" او كما تحبين .. كيف انتِ؟ 
> **يا هلا بهدووووووووووووووووء نورت  تمام الحمد لله .. مشتاقه للمنتدى والله* *
> 
> اسعد الله مسائكِ بكل الحب والسعادة ..  - كم من المرات التي جرت فيها الرياح عكس آمالكِ وطموحاتكِ ،؛ وهل توقف طموحكِ أمام أول عاصفة عاتيه من المصاعب..؟  
> **ممممممممممممم.. كتير ,, بس انا من النوع إللي ما بستسلم مابحب أستسلم وبحب يكون كل إشي على كيفي :** *
> 
>    - حدثينا عن آمالكِ و أحلامكِ ..
> **زي ما الكل بعرف انا طالبة علم حاسوب يعني بالآخر مبرمجة فــا حلمي  أوخذ التدريب الميداني بعمان إنشاء الله بإحدى شركات برمجة ال Web Design  على أمل إنشاء الله أتوظف وأرجع أكمل ماستر علم حاسوب بالجامعة الأردنية  ... قوووووووووووووولوووووووووووا آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن* * 
> 
> ...


تسلم يا هدوء على الأسئلة الحساسه ,, وأنا في إنتظار عودتك  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## rand yanal

> *"من الحكمه أن لا تثق في اشخاص خدعوك حتي لو لمره واحده"
> 
> ما مدى ثقتك في هذه العباره.؟؟*
> طبعا لانه إللي بعمل الشغلة مرة بعملها أكتر من مرة ..



يا هلا بصديقة نورتي  :Smile:

----------


## طوق الياسمين

*مساء الخير يا "حلآ"
هل أنتِ مع الحب لـ مرة واحدة فقط؟؟*

----------


## rand yanal

> *مساء الخير يا "حلآ"
> هل أنتِ مع الحب لـ مرة واحدة فقط؟؟
> **طبعا أصلا الواحد بالحب الأول بستنفذ كل طاقة ,, ما بتصور إنه ممكن يكون عطاءه زي الحب الأول ..أو حتى ما يجي على باله الحبيب الأول ..مممممممممم برأي مرة وحده وبس والواحد لما بحس حااله خلص بلش يحب فلان يعمل دراسة عميقة بحيث يحاول بالآخر يكون هلا إنسان إله.. بلا من وجع الراس ..  
> *


اتوقع فهمتي علي يا طوق  :Smile:

----------


## دموع الغصون

*كيفك رند كيف الكرسي معك 
نبدأ بالأسئلة 
****
- من أكثر (أعضاء) المنتدى تتابع مواضيعه بشكل مستمر وتثير مواضيعه اهتمامك؟
- شاعرك المفضل ؟ 
- مين قدر يترك بصمه مميزه بحياتك في عالم النت ؟
- ( الحياة بدون حبيب لاتسوى والقلب لاينبض بدون هوى ) هل تؤمن بكلمات الشاعر نزار قباني تلك ..؟؟
- هل تتقبلين النقد بكل صراحه ؟
- عضو تتمني تواجده الدائم بكل مواضيعكِ ؟
- لمن من الأعضاء تقولي 
" ظلمتك "
" علمتني الكثير " 
"شكراً لك "
" سامحني "
" أشتقنا لتواجدك معنا "
"بتجنب أحتك فيك "
" تفكيرك مميز "
" خفف مجامله "
- أعطي نصيحة لعضو دون ذكر من هو العضو
نصيحة لِـ " رند ينال "

*** *** *** 

*شباب وصبايا بالأيام القليلة القادمة رح تنتهي مدة استضافة " رند ينال " ورح اختار ضيف جديد ياريت الي حابب يسئلها لرند ما يتأخر قبل لنغلق الموضوع مو ضايل كتير وقت *



*

----------


## صديقه بنت الشديفات

*:: اشكركـ رند ينال لمشاركتكـ ها هنا 

فقد كنت عظيمه في اجابتكـ رائعه في كلماتكـ 

اتمنى لكـ حياه مليئه بالحب والوفاء .. 

وحياه دراسيه موفقه

....*

----------

